# Smoking Peameal Bacon



## smokincanadian

So the grocery store today had some 2lb cornmeal rolled peameal bacons on sale for $2, I ventured to grab a couple thinkin perhaps I can smoke these up, maybe find some good ideas here.

I see lots of people making their own bacon here, but only found one feller who smoked one.

Anyone else try this, and if so, got any pointers you can offer up?


----------



## disco

First, I am new to this and have only done 3 bacon smokes so keep that in mind. However, peameal bacon is already cured and smoked. It is a finished bacon product and I suspect additional smoking would over flavour it. If you want home peameal bacon, get a loin, cure it yourself (there are great dry and brine cure recipes on this forum) and roll it in crushed peameal prior to smoking it.

I personally would rather have back bacon than peameal but that is personal choice.

Also, I highly recommend buckboard bacon made from pork butt. It has a bit more fat but is still leaner than side bacon.


----------



## disco

I should also point out that you might not get a lot of responses to your questions. Peameal bacon is a Canadian product. In the states they have Canadian Bacon (what we call back bacon) and I have never seen peameal in my travel to the states. Although both peameal and back are from the loin, they are different only in the coating.


----------



## Bearcarver

I believe Peameal Canadian Bacon is "NOT SMOKED".

Canadian Bacon from USA is Cured Pork Loin, and then smoked & sliced.

Step by Step on CB, Loin Ham, and Smoked Cured Pork Chops:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101011/tg-smoked-loin-ham-smoked-pork-chops-and-canadian-bacon

Bear


----------



## jbchurchill

How did you make out on smoking your peameal?

I have a loin smuggled in from St Lawrence Market in Toronto and was thinking of sticking it in the smoker with applewood. 

But I was wondering if because it is already cured and coated with peameal (cornmeal really) whether it would turn out nasty.

I'm used to pan frying, grilling, or braising the loin.

thanks!

joe


----------



## smokincanadian

Ha, this was a good reminder thanks! 
 

I froze them, and was going to take one from the freezer to grill tomorrow on the gas weber (not smoking it) 

I already smiked Ribs today, chicken thighs yesterday, been quite the smokiong week, but tomorrow, I think I will enjoy the first day of summer and just go for a ride before coming back and grilling the peameal bacon

So... Sorry I cannot help you on this, maybe I'll smoke the 2nd one, but with this first one, just plain ol' bbq will happen to it tomorrow.


----------



## jbchurchill

Thanks! I spent some time googling and the recommendation is to wash the meal off the loin. Going to try both ways tomorrow.


----------



## jbchurchill

It worked out really well. The loin stayed nice and juicy since it was brined. It sat in the fridge overnight uncovered to dry-out the surface.


----------



## smokincanadian

Very cool, what was the weight and how long did you smoke it for? Did you rub of just as is?


----------



## jbchurchill

It was about 1/3 a big loin - 6-7 inches?  I fried the rest :)

I smoked it until the internal temp reached 155, about 3 hrs. I like pink pork.


----------



## Bearcarver

jbchurchill said:


> It was about 1/3 a big loin - 6-7 inches?  I fried the rest :)
> 
> I smoked it until the internal temp reached 155, about 3 hrs.* I like pink pork.*


JB,

If you like pink Pork, pull it at 145*.

Bear


----------



## jbchurchill

I will try that temperature next time.

It was such a small piece of meat that I didn't think the temp would keep rising and it didn't by much -- came to rest at 158 or so.


----------



## Bearcarver

jbchurchill said:


> I will try that temperature next time.
> 
> It was such a small piece of meat that I didn't think the temp would keep rising and it didn't by much -- came to rest at 158 or so.


Just thought I'd mention that, because the USDA changed their "cook to" temp.

They used to say to cook whole meat Pork to 160*.

Then 2 years ago they changed it to 145*.

Pork Loins used to dry out a bit at 160*-----145* is much better.

Bear


----------



## unclewoody

I started smoking peameal last summer (2013) and everybody that tried loved it. We have been selling peameal on a bun at the Collingwood Farmers Market since the long weekend in May this year and sell out just about every week. Last week we sold 120 sandwiches by noon and have quite a few return customers each week.

I smoke the loins on my Big Steel Keg at 275 for an hour and a half using apple wood chips on top of the charcoal. Once the loins have cooled I slice them and then we finish them off at the market on a small grill...delish! I do everything I can to keep as much moisture in the loins as possible so that when they come off the grill the slices are still moist and tender. I'm less concerned about the internal temp since I know that I will be grilling the sliced bacon at the market, otherwise, I'd go with 145 versus 160. 

Check out (or like) our Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/UncleWoodybacon .


----------

